# Need plant ID



## ucdchan (May 9, 2009)

Hi Plant experts... Anyone know what's the name of this plant? It's a stem plant, and have branches. I was able to break off brands and start new plants (no roots needed). It's growing really tall. The main stem has branch points every inch or so.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi ucdchan,

I am not totally sure but it looks like HYGROPHILA CORYMBOSA 'SIAMENSIS' to me although the leaves look a little larger. It is a native to Thailand.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Hygrophila corymbosa_.


----------



## ree123 (Jan 10, 2010)

I believe it appears to be Hygro. corymbosa stricta. The old fashioned Temple Plant as we used to call it years ago.


----------

